
Show HN: A “hacky” multiplayer version of the AI experiment “Quick, Draw ” - zhirzh
http://quickdraw-withfriends.herokuapp.com
======
zhirzh
source: [https://github.com/zhirzh/quickdraw-
withfriends](https://github.com/zhirzh/quickdraw-withfriends)

